# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Cila është e ardhmja e martesës?

## Xhuxhumaku

Cila është e ardhmja e martesës?   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:  

Osho Rajneesh 

Njeriu e ka kapërcyer familjen. Dobia e familjes ka marrë fund, ka jetuar tepër gjatë. Por meqë ajo përbën një nga institucionet më të lashta, vetëm personat shumë të ndjeshëm arrijnë ta venë re se martesa ka vdekur. Të tjerëve do tu duhet shumë më tepër kohë. 

Martesa e ka bërë detyrën e saj, e nuk ka më kuptim në kontekstin e ri të përgjithshëm, apo në gjirin e njerëzimit të ri që po lindet. Ajo ka bërë mirë dhe keq. Ka bërë mirë, sepse për meritë të saj njeriu ia ka dalë të mbijetojë, por ka sjellë shumë dëm sepse ka korruptuar mendjen njerëzore. Në të shkuarën nuk kishte alternativa, nuk ishte e mundur të zgjidhje diçka tjetër: ishte një e keqe e domosdoshme. Në të ardhmen nuk ka për të qenë më kështu, e do të jetë e mundur të kihen alternativa. Simbas mendimit tim e ardhmja nuk do të kufizohet në një model të vetëm, por do të ofrojë shumë e shumë alternativa. Nëse ndokush do të donte të kishte një familje, do jetë i lirë ta ketë, por ai do bëje pjesë në një përqindje të vogël. Ka familje në këtë Tokë- shumë pak, jo më shumë se një përqind-që janë të bukura dhe të dobishme, ku rritja vjen në mënyrë të vetvetishme, ku nuk egziston autoritarizmi, lojnat e pushtetit e pronësia, ku jeta e fëmijëve nuk çohet dëm dhe gruaja nuk përpiqet të shkatërrojë bashkëshortin, ose anasjelltas, ku janë të pranishme dashuria dhe liria, ku njerëzit bashkohen për gëzim e jo për tjetër gjë, ku politika nuk egziston. Sigurisht, kjo lloj familjeje ka egzistuar e vijon të egzistojë edhe sot. Nuk është e nevojshme që këta njerëz të ndryshojnë: në të ardhmen do mund të vijojnë të jetojnë në familje. Po për pjesën më të madhe, familja është një realitet i tmerrshëm. Nëse pyet psikologët, do të të thonë se të gjitha llojet e sëmundjeve mendore prodhohen nga familja. Të gjitha neurozat dhe psikozat i detyrohen familjes. Familja ka krijuar një qënie njerëzore shumë të sëmurë. Sot ajo nuk është më e domosdoshme; duhet të pranohen alternativat. 

Familja po zhduket, martesa është në shpërbërje, miqësia po merr fundshkëlqyeshëm! Në të vërtetë, më në fund do mbetesh vetëm me vetveten. Njeriu primitiv nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse një numur në përbërje të tribusë. Ishte qënia njerëzore më e pazhvilluar, më afër shtazës sesa njeriut. Është diçka e mirë që tributë janë zhdukur. 

Zhdukja e tribusë ka bërë të mundur krijimin e familjeve. Në atë shkallë zhvillimi familjet përfaqësuan një përparësi shumë të madhe, sepse nëse tributë ishin një grup i madh, familja përbënte një bashkësi të vogël: në këtë të fundit kishte më shumë liri se në të parin. Tributë ishin diktatoriale dhe të plotfuqishme: kryetari i tribusë kishte pushtet edhe për të të vrarë. Në vendet e pazhvilluara egzistojnë ende tribu; në Indi ka disa tribu aborigjenësh. 

Kam qenë në këto tribu. Arrita të emërohem profesor në Raipur vetëm sepse aty afër, në Bastar, jeton tribuja më primitive e Indisë. Bastari është një territor i vogël tribal, ku njerëzit jetojnë ende lakuriq dhe hanë mish të gjallë. Ndoshta zakonet e këtyre njerëzve shtyhen deri në epokën kur zjarri nuk ishte zbuluar ende, ndaj dhe kanë vijuar të jetojnë sikur zjarri të mos egzistonte fare. Janë shumë të thjeshtë e të pafajshëm, po për gjithë çlidhet me tribunë, konvencionet dhe zakonet e tyre janë rreptësisht dogmatikë. As që mund të merret në konsideratë ideja se ndonjeri prej tyre mund të rebelohet: do të vritej menjëherë e do tu sakrifikohej perëndive, sepse rebelimi i tij do të shkaktonte trazira, gjë të cilën tributë nuk mund ta lejojnë. Tribuja ndjek traditën e krijuar nga vetë Zoti. Duke mos pasur Shkrime e as gjuhë të shkruar, priftërinjtë (të cilët janë edhe kryetarë tribush) i zotërojnë të gjitha pushtetet. Është e pamundur që ndokush të rebelohet e mandej të mbetet gjallë, ashtu siç është e pamundur edhe të arratiset, sepse në botën e jashtme nuk pranohet nga asnjë vend. Jashtë tribusë nuk njohin kurrfarë gjuhe. Jetojnë lakuriqi vetmi rast kur ata hedhin mbi trup një veshje të lehtë ndodh më datën 26 janar të çdo viti, kur një grup i vogël shkon në Delhi për të marrë pjesë në kremtimet e festës së Republikës. Vetëm një grup i vogël mëson të flasë në gjuhën hindu dhe të vishet, sepse atyre u është thënë: Nuk mund të paraqiteni lakuriq në Delhi, mbi të gjitha kur të kaloni përpara presidentit, kryeministrit e tërë ambasadorëve dhe miqve të ardhur nga gjitha vendet e botës. Së paku në këto raste duhet të jeni të veshur siç duhet. Kjo është arsyeja se pse ata të cilëve u mësohen ca gjëra përbëjnë një grup fare të vogël, gjithnjë i njëjti, prejse askush tjetër nuk pranon të merret me kësi punësh. 

Duke qenë në Raipur, kaq afër tyre, shkoja shpesh për tu bërë vizitë këtyre njerëzve, që të mësoja se si tribuja e ushtronte pushtetin e vet. Kjo i detyrohet faktit se ajo-tribuja- nuk të vë kurrë në pozitën e rebelimit: mund të ikësh nga tribuja, por nuk do mundeshe të mbijetoje jashtë saj. Nuk njeh kurrfarë modeli tjetër jetese: Nëse në një mjedis të jashtëm do të të shihnin duke ngrënë mish të gjallë-thjesht të vrasësh një kafshë e të fillosh ta hash- arrestohesh menjëherë nga policia. Nuk mund të endesh as lakuriq, sepse përfundon në burg. Nuk njohin kurrfarë zanati, e as flasin ndonjë gjuhë; gjithë çfarë dijnë të bëjnë, është e dobishme vetëm për tribunë e tyre. Përshembull, një lloj vallëzimi që ata kanë, apo një mënyre e të rënit të tamburit, nuk praktikohen askund tjetër veçse në tribunë e tyre. Për këtë arsye askush nuk mund të dalë nga tribuja: lëvizja është e pamundur. 

Të jetosh në tribu dhe ti kundërvihesh asaj e konvencioneve që ka, është e pamundur. Kur kryetari i tribusë e zbulon, dijeni se sapo ka zbuluar një sakrifikim për zotat. Në një rast të tillë gjithë antarët e tribusë mblidhen, hedhin valle, çirren me të madhe, ndezin një zjarr të madhe njeriu hidhet në të si sakrificë për zotat. 

Tribuja ishte një mendësi kolektive; kjo mendësi është ende e pranishme në pavetëdijen tënde kolektive. 

Familja asokohe përbënte zhvillim, sepse ajo të bënte pjesë të një bashkësie të vogël, duke të dhënë paksa liri. E në lidhje me ty familja përbënte një strukturë mbrojtëse. Tashmë edhe martesa po zhduket, sepse ajo që është mbrojtëse, në një farë pike përfundon të jetë diçka kufizuese. 

Është si puna e një peme, të cilën, për ti dhënë mundësinë të rritet, e rrethon me një gardh: nëse mandej harron ta heqësh, ai nuk ka për ta lejuar bimën të rritet. Kur e pate mbjellë, pema ishte e brishtë si një gisht: gardhi duhet të shërbente për ta mbrojtur nga kafshët e nga fëmijët. Po kur trungu nis të rritet, gardhi nga mbrojtës shndërrohet në një gjësend kufizues, dhe hiqet. 

Ky çast ka ardhur. Familja nuk është më strukturë mbrojtëse, por kufizuese. Ka qenë një hap i madh përpara në krahasim me tribunë, por tashmë duhet bërë një tjetër: nga familja në Bashkësi. Bashkësia mund të të japë tërë lirinë dhe mbrojtjen për të cilën ke nevojë, pa të kufizuar në asnjë pikpamje. Për këtë them se është mirë që tribuja është zhdukur dhe familja është në pikën e zhdukjes. Sigurisht, do ta ndjesh mungesën e saj sepse je mësuar me të: këto janë zakone. Kur Bashkësitë do jenë të pranishme në tërë botën, do befasohesh se ke gjetur një pafundësi xhaxhallarësh e tezesh, duke humbur vetëm një baba dhe një nënë. A nuk është fitim ky? Ndërsa të kesh një baba dhe një nënë është psikologjikisht e rrezikshme, sepse nëse fëmija është mashkull, ai do fillojë të imitojë të atin, nëse është femër, do fillojë të imitojë të ëmën: prej këtu zënë fill një varg problemesh psikologjike. Vajza imiton të ëmën, por në të njejtën kohë e urren ngaqë është grua dhe do babain. Është një fakt absolutisht shkencor, i provuar, biologjik: vajza do të atin dhe urren të ëmën. Por duke mos mundur të imitojë babain, meqenëse ajo është femër, imiton të ëmën. 

Djali do të ëmën sepse ai është burrë ndërsa ajo grua, gruaja e parë e jetës së tij: e do të ëmën dhe urren të atin. Është xheloz për të atin edhe pse babai dhe nëna e duan njeri-tjetrin, gjë të cilën nuk mund ta tolerojë. Fëmijët e vegjël e shfaqin këtë në shumë mënyra: nëse babai dhe nëna flenë në shtrat, ai futet në mes të tyre; jo sepse i dëshiron të dy, po për ti ndarë: Largohuni!. 

Edhe vajza është xheloze për të ëmën. Do të donte të zinte vendin e saj për të qenë objekt i dashurisë së të atit. E kjo nuk është e vërtetë vetëm për fëmijët: nëse babai tregon tepër dashuri për të bijën, gruaja nis menjëherë ti hapë telashe; nëse nëna është tepër e dashur me të birin, babai nis të ndjehet i mënjanuar. 

Hap mbas hapi babai dhe nëna dalin nga skena, e brënda një kohe të shkurtër zhduken. Por tek fëmijët lënë një çrregullim të thellë psikologjik. Tashmë vajza do ta urrejë të ëmën për tërë jetën, e gjithçka që i ngjajë asaj do jetë objekt urrejtjeje për të. Dhe, e çuditshme të thuhet, do të sillet egzaktësisht si ajo, gjë për të cilën do urrejë edhe vetveten. Duke parë fytyrën e vet në pasqyrë, asaj do ti kujtohet e ëma; duke vëzhguar sjelljen e vet, do të kujtohet për të ëmën. Dhe e njejta gjë do të ndodhë edhe me djalin. Ky çrregullim është përgjegjës për pothuajse pesëdhjetë përqind të problemeve psikologjike të burrave dhe grave në të gjithë botën. Bashkësia do ketë një shëndet mendor më të mirë. Kjo është e mundur vetëm brënda një Bashkësie, sepse fëmijasigurisht që do lindet nga një baba dhe një nënë, por ata nuk do të përbëjnë të vetmin kufi të horizontit të tij. Do të endet nëpër Bashkësi dhe të gjithë burrat që kanë moshën e babait të vet do bëhen xhaxhallarët e tij: dhe xhaxhallarët janë njerëz të mirë. Babai është gjithnjë disi i rreptë, për shkak të rolit që ka. Është njeri autoritar dhe duhet të tregojë pushtetin e tij për ti imponuar djalit disiplinë. 

E njejta gjë vlen edhe për nënën: duhet të disiplinojë vajzën. Ka frikë për atë që ajo mund të bëhet nëse nuk ndryhet brënda një modeli që i përshtatet shoqërisë. Këtë e bën për shkak të dashurisë dhe të qëllimeve të miraTezja ama nuk përpiqet të imponojë asgjë. E kur të jenë kaq shumë xhaxhallarë dhe teze, lind një fenomen shumë më i rëndësishëm: në mëndje nuk mbartet imazhi i një njeriu të vetëm. Djali mbart në kokë imazhin e së ëmës, dhe kërkon për bashkëshorte vetëm një grua që i ngjan asaj. Po ku mund ta gjesh nënën tënde? Pra do të dashurohet me një grua të ngjashme, por ngjashmëria nuk do ti hyjë fort në punë. Njerëzit ndjehen të tërhequr prej gjërave të çuditshme: ngjyra e flokëve, mënyra me të cilën një grua ecën, ngjyra e syve, gjatësia e hundës, linjat e trupit. Nëse ka ndonjëfarë ngjashmërie...Por nëse ngjashmëria kufizohet në një gjë të vetme, si përfundon pjesa tjetër? 

Përktheu: Shpëtim Kelmendi

----------


## ~BoOtYlIcIoUs~

divorci esht e armdhja e marteses

----------


## StormAngel

Teksti ka vlerë të mirë.
Bota që kohë ka që ekziston në të skajshmet...
Persona që kanë familjen në rend të pare dhe degjenerikët që kanë mision shkatërimin e vlerave njerëzore.
Thjeshtë thënë,pas ca vitesh do vijë në shprehje ajo thënia e një aktori në Holivud:
"Martesë e sukseshme në Holivud,quhet ajo që zgjat një javë"

----------


## Mina

Disa martohen rastesisht, per force zakoni. Ky eshte fatalitet sepse po nuk kuptove rendesine e marteses eshte e kote te kurorezohesh. Martesa shkon drejt shkaterrimit. Brezat e rinj marrin mesazhe jo paqesore nga prinderit e tyre. Te rritesh nen nje pseudomartese eshte dramatike. Dhe fatkeqesisht keshtu jane pjesa me e madhe e cifteve te celebruar. Familja eshte vertete e shenjte por kur perbehet nga njerez te shenjte dhe jo nga djaj!!!!!

----------


## Albo

Interesant ne ate qe lexova me lart jane disa pika:

1. Autori merr persiper te flasi per martesen, por nuk merr persiper te analizoje se nga rrjedh ajo dhe cfare ka bere te mundur ajo ne historine e njerezimit keto 3000 vjetet e fundit.

2. Te flasesh per martesen jo si nje jete personale intime e njerezve te martuar, por te flaseh per martesen ne nje plan te pergjithshem. Kush kujton se ua jep te drejten te flasesh ne emer te gjithe njerezve te martuar?!

E ardhmja e marteses sime eshte ajo qe une zgjedh dhe jo ajo qe njerez si autori me lart perpiqen tu imponojne masave. Ne nje plan universal, martesa eshte institucioni me i lashte njerezor qe siguron jo vetem vazhdimesine e jetes por edhe paqen ne bote.

Albo

----------


## [xeni]

> divorci esht e armdhja e marteses


Disa martesa nuk paskan te ardhme fare.




> Disa martohen rastesisht, per force zakoni.


Pse zakoni? Me teper se zakon do thoja nje nevoje psikologjike, fiziologjike etj. Kuptohet qe ne kohet moderne numri i ketyre te fundit ehte reduktu shume dhe rendesia e roli i marteses ka marre njefare deformimi qe shkakton edhe ate qe e quajne deshtim. 




> Brezat e rinj marrin mesazhe jo paqesore nga prinderit e tyre. Te rritesh nen nje pseudomartese eshte dramatike. Dhe fatkeqesisht keshtu jane pjesa me e madhe e cifteve te celebruar. Familja eshte vertete e shenjte por kur perbehet nga njerez te shenjte dhe jo nga djaj!!!!!


Menoj se njerezit nuk kane ndryshuar shume ne kete aspekt dhe nuk do ndryshojne ndonjehere. Ai konflikti i famshem qe nuk dua ta permend, se do t'ia ndryshonte drejtimin temes, ka qene, eshte dhe do jete. Per kete gjithmone brezi i ri fajeson te vjtrin. Por vjen koha qe brezi i ri behet i vjeter dhe prape e gjen veten perballe akuzave nga brezi "i ri". 
Kshu eshte kjo bote, Mina!

----------


## Larsus

> Interesant ne ate qe lexova me lart jane disa pika:
> 
> 1. Autori merr persiper te flasi per martesen, por nuk merr persiper te analizoje se nga rrjedh ajo dhe cfare ka bere te mundur ajo ne historine e njerezimit keto 3000 vjetet e fundit.
> 
> 2. Te flasesh per martesen jo si nje jete personale intime e njerezve te martuar, por te flaseh per martesen ne nje plan te pergjithshem. Kush kujton se ua jep te drejten te flasesh ne emer te gjithe njerezve te martuar?!
> 
> E ardhmja e marteses sime eshte ajo qe une zgjedh dhe jo ajo qe njerez si autori me lart perpiqen tu imponojne masave. Ne nje plan universal, martesa eshte institucioni me i lashte njerezor qe siguron jo vetem vazhdimesine e jetes por edhe paqen ne bote.
> 
> Albo


 nje i bie thundres, tjetri patkoit! 

Po gjithnji mendimi yt do te pelqeje mo Albo, dihet ajo pune. 

martesa, ashtu si gjithe gjerat (apo per disa prej jush, qellimet e tjera ne jete) do pune shoke, para, gjate dhe, pse jo, edhe pas saj kur mbaron. 

thone qe, si te martohesh, si te mos martohesh-njesoj do pendohesh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [xeni]

Një çift i sapo martuar, që në muajt e parë të martesës e kuptuan se kjo punë nuk ishte aspak ashtu siç e kishin imagjinuar dhe ëndërruar më parë. 

Problemi nuk ishte se nuk e donin njëri-tjetrin. Para se të martoheshin, shumë më shpesh se tani, nuk pushonin të shprehuri dashurinë që kishin për njëri-tjetrin me fjalët më të bukura.  Por tashmë një fjalë e vetme mjaftonte që ata të grindeshin dhe tia thynin zemren njëri-tjetrit. 

Një mbrëmje u ulën dhe e analizuan mirë e mirë lmartesën e tyre. Nga njëra anë nuk donin të ndaheshin, nga ana tjetër ishin koshient se kjo punë kështu nuk mund të vazhdonte gjatë.

Kam një ide, tha djali. Le të mbjellim një pemë në bahçe dhe nëse ajo thahet brenda tre muajsh le të ndahemi. Nëse nuk thahet të mos na shkojë më mendja per një gjë te tillë, kurrë. Gjatë kësaj kohe të rrimë ne dhoma të ndryshme. 

Kjo ide i pëlqeu edhe vajzës. Të nesërmen morrën një fidan dhe e mbollën në bahçe.  

Kishte kaluar një muaj. Një natë u takuan në bahçe.

Sejcili kishte në dorë një kovë plot me ujë

P.S. Shkrimi i atij indianit nuk më pëlqeu aspak.

----------


## Mina

Martesa te siguron familjen, femijet, qetesine, shlodhjen por fatkeqesisht numri i divorceve shtohet dita-dites. Gjithkujt i pelqen martesa por kush eshte i zoti ta respektoje.

----------


## White_Angel

Thone :

*Martesa eshte nje e keqe e domosdoshme.*  


White_Angel

----------


## friendlyboy1

Martesa ka ikur nga moda, nuk eshte me e preferueshme nga shumica e cifteve ne perendim. esht me mir keshtu sepse je me i lir dhe nuk ke shum strese

----------


## [xeni]

> Martesa ka ikur nga moda, nuk eshte me e preferueshme nga shumica e cifteve ne perendim. esht me mir keshtu sepse je me i lir dhe nuk ke shum strese


jo vetem martesa por edhe shume gjera te tjera...

Sipas nje studimi ne Itali kishte me shume qen e maca se femije nen moshe 15 vjeç...


megjithate, a ehste me mire keshtu do e tregoje koha....

----------


## Sokoli

Ne nje interviste, qe une vete nuk e kam lexuar, e kishin pyetur Kelmendin sa ndikon martesa ne jeten e shkrimtarit. Shume,- kish thene. Ne kuptimin qe nuk le shume kohe per t'u marre me hapesire besoj. Shpetim Kelmendi eshte alamet shkrimtari e gjynah qe e harxhoka kohen e vyer me perkthime te tilla. Me mire te na kishe sjelle ndonje gje letrare prej tij xhuxhumako.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Me mire te na kishe sjelle ndonje gje letrare prej tij xhuxhumako.


E drejte Sokol,

Por nga ajo qe kemi vuajtur me shume ne shqiptaret eshte mendimi alternativ nga ai i shumices. Nuk nuk jemi si shumica, per ne je budalla, nuk perfillesh, perflitesh etj, etj,..

Keshtu qe mendova qe do te ishte me mire per ta postuar kete shkrim.

NDERKOHE DO MUNDOHEM te postoj edhe dicka nga krijmtaria e Kelmendit.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Si shkrim permban nje sasi te madhe te vertetash ... sado qe ne
nuk duam ti pranojme. 
Por tek populli Shqiptar vlerat dhe rendesia e marteses vashdon te jete
e forte ... ne ndryshim me te tjere si psh Amerikanet.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Martesa sipas 

Karl JUNG 

E vlerësuar si një mar rëdhënie psikologjike, martesa është një strukturë jashtëzakonisht komplekse. Për shkak se këtu dua të kufizohem vetëm me problemet psikologjike të martesës, më duhet të mos marr parasysh kryesisht faktorët objektivë të natyrës ligjore dhe sociale edhe pse këto nuk mund të mos kenë ndikim të theksuar mbi marrëdhëniet psikologjike midis partnerëve në martesë. 

Sa herë që flasim për një marrëdhënie psikologjike, nënkuptojmë ato marrëdhënie që janë të ndërgjegjshme, sepse nuk ka të tilla midis dy njerëzve që janë në gjendje të pavetëdijshme. Nga pikëpamja psikologjike, ata në këtë rast, do të ishin tërsisht pa marrëdhënie. Nga çdo pikëpamje tjetër, njerëzit mund të konsideroheshin të lidhur por prap se prap, këto lidhje nuk mund të quhen marrëdhënie. Me rritjen e vazhdueshme të hapësirës së ndërgjegjëshme, por jo përpara se të realizohet marrëdhënia psikologjike, me sa dimë ne, kjo ndërgjegje mbetet gjithmonë një ndërgjegje egoje, që gjithçka e shikon në mënyrë të njëanshme, nga pikpamja e vetvetes dhe jo në mënyrë të bashkërënduar me partnerin, pra në marëdhënie me tjetrin. Që të jemi të vetëdijshëm për vetveten, ne duhet të jemi në gjendje të shquajmë vetveten nga të tjerët. Marrëdhëniet mund të zënë vend vetëm atje ku ky dallim ekziston. Djali i moshës martesore natyrisht zotëron ndërgjegje apo vetedije egoje, si rregull, më shumë se sa meshkujt që akoma nuk e kanë arritur këtë moshë, por ngaqë ai vetëm kohët e fundit ka dalë nga mjergullat e pavetëdijes fillestare, ende ka një zonë të madhe që shtrihet në hije dhe që e bën të pamundur formimin e marrëdhënies psikologjike. Kjo dotë thotë, në praktikë, se djali i ri ose vajza e re mund të kenë vetëm një të kuptuar të pjesëshëm të vetëvetes së tyre dhe të të tjerëve, pra nuk janë të mirëinformuar përsa u përket motiveve të tyre dhe të të tjerëve. Si rregull, motivet nga të cilat ai ose ajo veprojnë janë jashëzakonisht të pavetëdijshme. Natyrisht, atij ose asaj i thotë mendja se janë shumë të vetëdijshëm e të ditur, sepse gjithmonë mbivlerësojmë përmabajtjen ekzistuese të së vetëdijshmes tonë dhe është një zbulim i madh dhe i papritur, kur ne kuptojmë se ajo çfarë kishim menduar si një pikë kulmore ku do të arrinim, nuk ishte veçse hapi i parë në një ngjitje shumë të gjatë. Sa më e madhe të jetë zona e së pavetëdijshmes, aq më pak martesa është një çështje e një përzgjedhje të lirë, ashtu sikur se na duket në mënyrë subjektive te synimi fatal që ne përjetojmë, kur biem në dashuri. Pra, duke qenë të dashuruar, na thotë mendja se kemi realizuar një përzgjedhje krejtësisht të lirë e të vetëdijshme. Në të vërtetë kanë qenë motive krejtësisht të pavetëdijshme. Motivet e pavetëdijshme janë të natyrës presonale dhe të natyrës së përgjithshme. Para së gjithash ka motive që burojnë nga influenca prindërore. Marrëdhënia e djalit me mamanë e tij, si dhe e vajzës me babanë e saj, është faktor përcaktues në këtë aspekt. Është pikërisht lidhja e fuqishme me prindërit, që në mënyrë të pandërgjegjshme, ndikon pozitivisht ose negativisht në përzgjedhjen më të pëlqyeshme të djalit apo vajzës. Dashuria e ndërgjegjshme ndaj secilit prindër favorizon djalin apo vajzën për një çiftim të pëlqyeshëm, ndërsa ajo e pandërgjegjshme, që në asnjë rast nuk e ndjen të nevojshme të shprehë vetveten në mënyrë të vetëdijshme, e dikton djalin apo vajzën të bëjë zgjedhje të vështira dhe i imponon të ndërtojë disa modifikime karakteristike. Përgjithësisht, vetë jeta që prindërit mund të kenë kaluar, për shkak të së cilës ata pengojnë vetveten për motive artificiale, trasmetohet te fëmijët jo në mënyrë direkte, por si një formë zëvëndësuese e mosrealizimit të lidhjes së tyre. 



Marrëdhënia, në rastin më të mirë, do të ishte një pasqyrim i zbehtë i asaj që unë nënkuptoj, pra, një situatë shumë e venitur e problemeve, me një karakter padyshim jopersonal, plotësisht të përshtatur nga zakonet dhe paragjykimet tradicionale, prototipi i çdo martese konvencionale. Për aq kohë sa aryeja, apo kujdesi i ashtuquajtur dashuri prindërore nuk organizonjnë martesën dhe si rrjedhim instinktet primitive origjinale të fëmijëve nuk janë dëmtuar as nga edukimi i rremë, as nga influenca e fshehur e akumuluar nga prindërit dhe as nga komplekset prindërore të neglizhencës, zgjedhja martesore, normalisht do të ndjekë motivet e instinktit. E pavetëdishmja do të shfaqet tek identiteti i vetëdijshëm i fëmijëve. Pasoja praktike e kësaj është ajo që personi, djali apo vajza, nënkupton te personi i zgjedhur, një strukturë psikologjike të ngjashme me veten e tij. Jeta seksuale normale, si një eksperiencë e përbashkët me synime të ngjashme të theksuara, do të forcojë më tej ndjenjën e unitetit dhe të identitetit. Kjo gjendje përshkruhet si një prej harmonive të plota dhe ngrihet në qiell si lumturia më e madhe  një zemër dhe një shpirt - jo pa arsye, sepse kthehet te kushtet origjinale të ndërgjegjes. Për këtë arsye kemi gjestet fëminore të të gjithë të dashuruarve. Në të vërtetë, këto raste janë një përvojë reale dhe e pakontestueshme, forca transhendentale e së cilës shuan dhe përpin çdo gjë personale. Dëshirat personale për vetëzotërim thyhen. Vajza e rritur bëhet mama, djali bëhet baba dhe që të dy robërohen prej lirisë së tyre. Këtu marrëdhëniet mbeten brenda kufijve të qëllimit instinktiv, biologjik, që është ruajtja e llojit. Përderisa ky qëllim është i një natyre kolektive, gjë që është vetë natyra e instinktit, lidhja psikologjike midis burrit e gruas gjithashtu do të jetë në thelb kolektive dhe nuk mund të konsiderohet si një marrëdhënie e vetëdijshme individuale në kuptimin psikologjik. Ne mund të flasim për këtë lloj marrëdhënie vetëm kur natyra e pandërgjegjshme të zbulohet dhe identiteti fillestar të shkërmoqet. Rrallë ose asnjëherë, martesa mund të transformohet, të progresojë dhe të zhvillohet nëpërmjet një marrëdhënie pa kriza dhe si në vaj. Lindja e së vetëdijshmes nuk mund të ndodhë kurrë pa dhimbje. Mënyrat që të çojnë drejtë të kuptuarit të ndërgjegjshëm e të qartë janë të shumta, por ato ndjekin ligje të përcaktuara. Në përgjithësi ndryshimi fillon sapo nis pjesa e dytë e jetës. Ky stad është momenti i shpalosjes më të madhe, kur njeriu vazhdon t'i jepet punës së tij me të gjithë forcën dhe me të gjithë dëshirën e tij. Por, pikërisht në këtë moment, bie mbrëmja dhe fillon gjysma e dytë e jetës. Pasioni tani ndryshon formë dhe përmbajtje. Unë dua!, kthehet në të ashprën Unë duhet dhe kthesat e shtegut, që sapo sollën suprizën dhe zbulimin, bëhen të plogëta nëpërmjet zakonit. Vera e fermentuar fillon të qetësohet dhe të qartësohet. Në vend që njeriu të shikojë përpara, tani ai shikon shumicën e kohës padashje prapa dhe fillon të bëjë inventarin, të llogarisë se si jeta e tij është zhvilluar deri në atë moment. Në gjithçka, gjithnjë e më shumë kërkohet e synohet një motiv real. Vëzhgimi kritik i vetvetes dhe i fatit i jep mundësi njeriut të studiojë dhe të depërtojë në veçoritë e tij. Por këto aftësi depërtuese nuk vijnë tek ai lehtësisht. Ato fitohen vetëm përmes tronditjeve më të ashpra. Duke qenë se qëllimet e gjysmës së dytë të jetës janë të ndryshme nga ato të pjesës së parë, si sorollatjet rinore tepër të gjata andej këtej, qëndrimi rinor, etj., ato shkaktojnë një copëzim të vullnetit. Vetedija akoma pulson përpara me bindje, si me thënë me inercinë e saj vetiake, por e pavetëdijshmja mbetet prapa, sepse forca dhe vendosmëria e brendshme e duhur për shtrirje të mëtejshme dobësohet.

Është pothuaj një ndodhi e rregullt për një femër të jetë e mbajtur shpirtërisht te burri i saj dhe për burrin, nga ana e tij, të jetë plotësisht i mbajtur emocionalisht te gruaja e tij. Burri i cili e ndjen veten të mbajtur shpirtërisht te partneri vetëkufizohet, duke u ndjerë plotësisht aktiv brenda kufijve të martesës së tij. Qëndrimi i tij në martesë mbetet i papjestueshëm, jashtë martesës nuk ekziston asnjë detyrim thelbësor dhe asnjë lidhje interesash. Aspekti i pakëndëshëm i këtij partnershipi ideal në tërësinë e tij është varësia shqetësuese e personalitetit, i cili në këtë mënyrë nuk mund të kuptohet në plotësinë e tij komplekse, prandaj dhe nuk është krejtësisht i besueshëm dhe krejtësisht i sigurtë. Avantazhi që spikat qëndron në pandashmërinë e tij dhe ky është një faktor që nuk duhet të nënvleftësohet në ekonominë psiqike. Natyra më e thjeshtë punon mbi atë më të komplikuarën, ashtu si një dhomë që është tepër e vogël dhe nuk i lejon njeriut hapësirë të mjaftueshme. Nga ana tjetër, natyra e komplikuar i jep njeriut më të thjeshtë shumë dhoma me hapësira tepër të mëdha, me qëllim që ai të mos e dijë kurrë se ku e ka vendin e vet të vërtetë, përkatës. Kështu ndodh fare natyrshëm, që më i komplikuari është mbajtësi i më të thjeshtit. I pari nuk mund të asimilohet nga i dyti, por e orienton atë duke qënë vetë mbajtës. Megjithatë, përderisa më i komplikuari ka ndoshta një nevojë më të madhe se tjetri për të qënë i mbajtur, ai do ta ndjejë veten jashtë martesës, si rrjedhim do të mbetet gjithmonë problematik. Prandaj ky tenton ta vëzhgojë fshehtas këtë ekspoze, fillimisht, në moshën e re në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme, duke mos dyshuar se mund të ishte ndryshe, por sapo fillon mosha e mesme i zgjohet një mall më ngulmues për këtë unitet dhe pandashmëri thellësisht të nevojshëm për të. Siç vijnë ngjarjet, këto prirje zenë aq shumë vend sa e bëjnë parësor konfliktin. Atij i vjen mëndja dhe bëhet i ndërgjegjshëm për faktin se është duke u orvatur të arrijë kompletimin, është duke synuar partnerin e mbajtur dhe të pandashëm, që i ka munguar gjithmonë, por që në të vërtetë, ai s'ka qenë i vetëdijshëm për të, për individualitetin e tij. Për personin e mbajtur kjo është vetëm një konfirmim i pasigurisë që ai ka ndjerë gjithmonë në mënyrë kaq të dhimbshme. Ai zbulon se në dhomat, të padëshiruara për miqtë, të cilat në dukje i përkisnin atij, atje pra na banokërka një tjetër, një i panjohur, pra jo tamam ai, si një individ i përcaktuar. Shpresa e sigurisë venitet dhe ky zhgënjim e shtyn femrën të mbyllet në vetvete e të pranojë dështimin, nëqoftëse përpjekjet e saj të forta e të dëshpëruara nuk do të kenë sukses për ta detyruar partnerin e saj të kapitullojë, duke pohuar se malli i tij për unitet nuk ka qenë asgjë veçse një fantazi fëminore dhe e sëmurë. Pranimi i saj për këtë dështim mund t'i bënte asaj një të mirë reale, duke e detyruar atë të kuptojë se siguria të cilën ajo e kërkonte me aq ankth duhet të gjendet tek vetja e saj. Në këtë mënyrë, ajo gjen vetveten dhe natyrën e thjeshtë vetjake dhe zbulon gjithë ato kompleksitete të cilat mbajtësi i kishte synuar më kot te ajo. 

 Është një metamorfozë nga një gjendje, ku njeriu është vetëm vegël e natyrës instinktive, te një gjendje tjetër ku ai nuk është më një e tillë por vetvetja. Eshtë një transformim i natyrës, një progres prej instinktit te fryma. Por tranzicioni gëlltit shumë kohë dhe pjesa më e madhe e popullsisë ngec në stadet e para. Ne vetëm mund të përpiqemi për një qëndrim, i cili do të na lejojë ta jetojmë të gëzuar fatin tonë, në një mënyrë të pashqetësuar, po aq sa edhe pagani që jeton brenda nesh. Të dy, spiritualiteti dhe sensualiteti, duhet të jetojnë duke joshur njëri-tjetërin. Transformimi që unë kam përshkruar shkurt më sipër është vetë esenca e marrëdhënieve psikologjike martesore. Shumë mund të thuhet rreth iluzioneve që i shërbejnë qëllimeve të natyrës dhe i'u japin shkak këtyre transformimeve karakteristike për moshën e mesme. Harmonia e çuditshme që karakterizon martesën gjatë gjysmës së parë të jetës dhe realizon një përshtatje të sukseshme, është në një masë të madhe e bazuar pikërisht mbi këto iluzione, mbi projeksionin e imazheve të qarta arketipale. Çdo burrë mban brenda vetes imazhin e përjetshëm të gruas, jo imazhin e kësaj apo asaj gruaje të veçantë, por një imazh femëror të caktuar. Ky imazh është thellësisht i pavetëdijshëm, një faktor i trashëguar i origjinës së hershme, i ngulitur në sistemin organik jetësor të njeriut, një gjurmë apo arketip i të gjitha eksperiencave strëgjyshërore femërore, një depozitë, si me thënë, e të gjitha përshtypjve të mbetura vazhdimisht nga gruaja, shkurt një sistem i trashëguar i përshtatjes psikike. E njejta gjë është e vërtetë edhe për gruan, e cila, gjithashtu, mbart imazhin e saj të lindur, të vetvetishëm, të burrit. Aktualisht, për sa dimë ne nga përvoja, do të ishte më e saktë ta përshkruajmë këtë imazh, si një imazh mashkulli. Ndërsa në rastin e burrit, ta përshkruajmë imazhin që mbart ai si imazhi i femrës. Për shkak se ky imazh është i pavetëdijshëm, ai është gjithmonë i projektuar në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme te burri dhe është një prej shkaqeve kryesore për joshje ose neveri pasionante. Unë e kam quajtur këtë imazh anima. Dhe në rastin e gruas, imazhin e mashkullit që mbart ajo, animus. Vetë gruaja nuk ka fare anima, nuk ka asnjë shpirt, por ajo ka animus. Anima ka karakter erotik, emocional, animusi ka karakter racional. Prandaj shumica e asaj që burrat e quajnë erotizëm femëror, veçanërisht kur flasin rreth jetës emocionale të grave, buron nga projeksionet e animës së tyre, të shpërfytyruara e devijuara sipas iluzioneve të tyre. Nga na tjetër, supozimet e çuditshme dhe fantazitë e mahnitshme të grave në lidhje me meshkujt, burojnë nga animusi i tyre, i cili prodhon dhe i furnizon ata në mënyrë të pashtershme me argumenta jologjikë dhe përshkrime të paqëna në lidhje me meshkujt. Anima dhe animusi, karakterizohen që të dy nga një kompleksitet i jashtzakonshëm. Sido që të jetë imazhi, sado mahnitës të jetë ai, duket sikur rri pezull dhe pret të përmbushet nga një person real. Ka disa tipe grash të cilat duken se janë krijuar nga natyra në përputhje me projeksionet joshëse të animas që mbart mashkulli. Në të vërtetë, njeriu nuk mundet të flasë për një tip anime të përcaktuar. I ashtuquajturi karakter sfinks, është një pjesë plotësuese e natyrës së tyre, gjithashtu një ekuivok, një iluzion intrigues, nuk është një mjergullnajë e paqartë që nuk ofron asgjë, por një papërcaktueshmëri që ngjan e mbushur plot premtime, ashtu si heshtja domethënëse e Mona Lizës. Një grua e këtij lloj i ka të dyja, të Renë dhe të Moshuarën, mamanë dhe bijën, më shumë se sa virtytin e dyshimtë dhe foshnjorak. Prapë se parpë është e paijsur me një dinakëri të padjallëzuar që i çarmatos skajshmërisht meshkujt. Jo çdo njeri me fuqi intelektuale reale mund të përftojë një animus, sepse animusi duhet të jetë një mjeshtër jo aq shumë i idesë së shkëlqyer, sa i fjalëve të shkëlqyera, fjalë që duken plot kuptim, që hiqen sikur fshehin një të pathënë shumë të madhe. Ai duhet gjithashtu t'i përkasë klasës së të keqkuptuarve, ose, në një farë mënyre të jetë në konflikt me ambientin e tij, gjë që lë të kuptohet ideja e vetësakrificës. Ai duhet të jetë një hero rreth të cilit duhet të ngrihen shumë hamendje, një njeri me mundësira. Sikurse projeksioni i animusit të gruas mund të zgjedhë një burrë, vlera reale e të cilit nuk është njohur akoma dhe aktualisht mund ta ndihmojë këtë burrë të arrijë destinacionin e vërtetë me përkrahjen e saj morale, po kështu edhe burri mund të gjejë një femër frymëzuese nëpërmjet projeksionit të tij të animas. Por më shpesh kjo del të jetë një iluzion me pasoja shkatërruese, një dështim, sepse besimi i tij nuk kishte mjaftueshmërinë e duhur. Për pesimistët unë do të thosha, se këto imazhe psiqike të hershme kanë një vlerë pozitive të jashtëzakonshme, por unë duhet të paralajmëroj optimistët kundrejt fantazive verbuese dhe labirintheve absurde. Ata nuk duhet ta marrin parasysh këtë projeksion për marrëdhëniet individuale dhe të ndërgjegjshme. Ajo, gruaja drejt së cilës orientohen këta meshkuj me pavetëdije, na jep ndonjë shenjë të botës së çuditshme të parafytyrimeve që fshihen nën projeksionin e animas së tyre. Ato janë në thelb përmbajtje shpirtërore shpesh nën maska erotike, fragmente të dukshme të mentalitetit mitologjik primitiv, që përbëhet prej arkiptipave, tërësia e të cilëve formon pavetëdijen kolektive. Një marrëdhënie e tillë është në përputhje të plotë me rrafshin kolektiv dhe jo me atë individual. Nëqoftëse një projeksion i tillë do t'i bashkangjitej njërit prej dy prej partnerëve bashkëshortë, marrëdhënia shpirtërore bie në konflikt me marrëdhënien biologjike dhe prodhon te personi mbajtës çarje ose dizintegrim, që unë e kam përshkruar më sipër. Nëqoftëse ai është në gjendje që të qëndrojë mbi ujë, ai do të gjejë vetveten pikërisht përmes këtij konflikti. Në këtë rast, projeksioni edhe pse i rrezikshëm në vetvete, do ta ketë ndihmuar atë të kalojë nga marrëdhënia kolektive tek ajo individuale. Kjo është ekuivalente me të kuptuarit e qartë dhe plot vetëdije të marrëdhënies që përçon martesa. Është e mjaftueshme këtu të përmendet vetëm një fakt: njeriu me vështirësi mund t'i trajtojë marrëdhëniet psikologjike martesore, bile me rrezikun e keqkuptimit. Sikurse është krejt e ditur dhe madje e mirënjohur, njeriu nuk mund të kuptojë asgjë psikologjike, nëse ai nuk ka eksperimentuar vetveten, nuk e ka gjetur atë, psikologjinë te vetvetja. Askush që ndjek një gjykim nuk ndalon së ndjekuri atë i bindur se ky gjykim është i vetmi gjykim i vërtetë dhe kompetent. Ky fakt ngacmues vjen nga mbivlerësimi i nevojshëm i përmbajtjes momentale të ndërgjegjes, sepse pa këtë koncentrim të vëmendjes ai nuk mund të jetë aspak i ndërgjegjshëm. Si rezultat, mund të themi se çdo periudhë e jetës ka të vërtetën psikologjike të saj, të vërtetën psikologjike personale që i referohet çdo stadi të zhvillimit psikologjik. Ka stade të cilat vetëm pakica mund t'i arrijë. Eshtë çështje race, familje, edukimi, talenti dhe pasioni. Natyra është aristokrate. Njeriu normal është një sajim edhe pse disa ligje të përgjithshme të vlefshme ekzistojnë. Jeta psikologjike është një zhvillim që lehtësisht mund të ndalet në nivelet më të ulta. Është njësoj sikurse çdo individ të kishte një peshë të caktuar specifike, në lidhje me të cilën ai ngrihet ose fundoset te niveli ku arrin lumturinë e tij.

Përktheu e pregatiti: Ç.KOKONOZI

----------


## Dito

Martesa eshte akti qe con dy gjallesa drejt peshtirosjes per njeri tjetrin ka thene nje filozof i madh.

Dito.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

O Dito, o mik,

Nje thenie qe ma ka thene nje shok i martuar mua te pamartuarit:

"Martesa eshte nje m.u.t.e qe duhet ngrene, me mire ta hash te njome se i thati nuk shtyhet "

P.s Shprehja e mesiperme nuk shpreh opinionin tim mbi martesen.

----------


## Dito

> O Dito, o mik,
> 
> Nje thenie qe ma ka thene nje shok i martuar mua te pamartuarit:
> 
> "Martesa eshte nje m.u.t.e qe duhet ngrene, me mire ta hash te njome se i thati nuk shtyhet "
> 
> P.s Shprehja e mesiperme nuk shpreh opinionin tim mbi martesen.


Nje tjeter theni miku im xhuxhumaku eshte dhe kjo:

Martesa eshte nje kurth qe i kendshem qe natyra na ngriti, dhe je i destinuar te biesh ne te.

Dito.

----------


## [xeni]

> "Martesa eshte nje m.u.t.e qe duhet ngrene, me mire ta hash te njome se i thati nuk shtyhet "


une s'kam eksperience se jam beqar akoma po mendoj se gjera te tilla jane thjesht thenie idiote qe i kane thene ca budallenj e s'ja vlen aspak t'i citosh(xhuxhumak s'kam gje me ty ktu )


personalisht them se veshtiresite qe mund te kete martesa jane esenca e saj... perpjekjet dhe veshtiresite, ne njefare menyre, jane thelbi lumturise ne kete bote... kjo eshte natyra e njeriut...

----------

